# 10 Year Old Cat Swapped For Puppies -Small Vent



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

There was a couple who came in to our adoption center Sunday to turn in their 10 year old,declawed cat because they got two puppies and feel that it 'wasn't fair' that he wasn't able to fight off the puppies when they harrassed him. This cat is one of the sweetest we hav,e and despite being in a brand new situation with new cats, he made himself right at home. The funny thing was that this couple really tried to pass off that they were truly concerned for the cat,when to me it's clear that they were concerned for themselves. Anyway they will get paid back in time because raising two puppies is a lot of hard work. I won't be surprised if they bring them to us to when the newness wears off.

I was really tempted to bring this cat home,but I resisted.My oldest cat Mitsey gets pretty stressed as it is when new animals come into the home.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh I hate people like that. I truly do. We go out of our way to make all our kids feel loved and comfortable and would never consider giving any up except in extenuating circumstances like death. Especially our seniors. How tragic for the sweet kitty who's probably wondering what he did wrong.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

at times like that you need someone on standby that doesnt work for the shelter but is always there to just come out and say exactly what your thinking preferably with eddie murphys voice and volume.

I mean its not acceptable that the owners of the car just toss him away that easily but at least be honest.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a neighbor that convinced his fiancee to give up her old cat before they got married so they can travel, even though it broke the woman's heart. To this day - 15 years later, now a cat lover himself, he grieves over that decision he made her do. She is weak and meek but he has been outspoken about it and knows it was wrong. I hope this couple that preferred puppies to their old cat lives with mental anguish forever. That would be a fitting punishment.

Maybe you could keep an eye on the old kitty to be sure it is adopted. If not, you can do the merciful thing and bring it home for however many years it has left. I'm sure Mitsey would cope in time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When that happens I feel caught between a rock and a hard place. Thank goodness they made the effort to place this kitty with you and not drive to the middle of no where and dump this kitty. 

I _ try_ to be gracious when people bring back or release cats to us for lame reasons. But keep my trap shut, not saying what I'm what I'm really feeling. It not printable here on a family forum my real feelings. 

I'm glad you came here and let your sadness out. We truly do understand the hurt your feeling and most likely anger at their selfishness and lack of devotion.

Sending prayers of good energy this sweet kitty finds a fantastic forever home right away. Thanks for being there at the event and making a difference for the kitties!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope this poor little cat finds the home she deserves. They are scum - pure and simple.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I remember being a kid and my parents getting a call or two from people who wanted a puppy (we raise upland game dogs). Their dog was now older and frail and they wanted to bring BACK the old dog (it was written into our contract we would take the dogs back for its lifetime) and get a new puppy. 

Really? My parents always did the same thing. Told them we had no puppies available but that we had to take the old dog immediately and call them when we had a litter. They'd never get the call about the litter and we'd spread the word to the other area breeders. The old dog would remain with us in the house for the rest of it's life.\

People will tell themselves all manner of things to ease the guilt they feel for a cruel and horrible act. Even with an easy going temperament, I can't think how lonely the cat must be without its family.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Mowmow that is heartbreaking to me. I just can't imagine giving up my seniors after they've given me their LIVES full of unconditional love and companionship. Your parents are/were wonderful people to do as they did. 

Recently I had a friend give birth and while she was pregnant I kept asking her if she was going to keep her small dog. She was adamant that she would. But not 30 days after she had the baby did it become too much of a hassle and she got rid of it. I was so angry with her. Grrrr!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We recently had a young couple return a cat to the shelter because the woman was pregnant and, according to them, *the doctor told them to get rid of the cat*. They said if their cat is still available after the baby comes, they would like to adopt him back. This made me angry at the doctor, if he said that.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I doubt he said that. I know most warn about cleaning the cat boxes and such while prego but to say they'd need to get rid of it is ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*MowMow *your parents are awesome people. Now I know where you get your compassion from! What a wonderful family you all are!

*Mumof7kitties* never underestimate the arrogance of some doctors. They do tell people to get rid of pets! One of my vets called us and asked if we could take a senior (apx 10 yrs old), declawed, hyperthyroid cat on meds and find a home for it. 

An elderly couple had come into the vet hospital to have their two dogs and cat put down because their doctor told them they had to get rid of their pets because of their advanced age and current health issues. My vet wouldn't put them down but told the couple shed find them homes. 

Needless to say we took the kitty and I made a phone call and got her placed with a friend who wanted a declawed cat and was willing to buy meds and medicate the kitty.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Ditto Merry. While I was working at a dog daycare last year my (normally very mild) asthma was acting up. I don't usually need an inhaler, so I'd let my prescription lapse. When I went to see my doctor I told him I needed a scrip for an inhaler, and in the process of him trying to find out why my asthma was bugging me I told him I had 4 cats.

His immediate response was "Well you'll have to get rid of them." Then he went on to try and further justify this ny asking of I wanted children, to which I responded yes but not for a few years. HHS response? "Well you'd need to get rid if them then anyways. Better sooner than later."

He got a big lecture on alternatives to dumping pets, responsibility to an animal YOU chose to bring in etc.

If there were other doctors here I'd have dropped him then. Unfortunately here the motto for doctors is you take what you get and be grateful. Ironically when I DO want babies I'll be able to fond another doc no problem. Until then I'm stuck with Mr. Ditch-your-cats.


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've got good news about Gabriel, he was posted on our website as well as Facebook last night and a woman who has adopted three senior cats from us before, came to look at him and fell in love right away. I wish that all of our seniors were so lucky,but I am happy for him. Here is a picture of him all decked out with his id tags before he left.I talked to my husband and we were going to bring him home if he hadn't any offers by the weekend(which is what usually happens with the older animals).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a SWEET angel schmooshy angel face! How could someone do such a thing to him!


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

So cute! I'm so glad he was able to find a new home. I wish it were that way for other seniors, too. Especially the ones with health problems. Dangit, why can't everyone be as kind and softhearted as the lot of us are? Sigh.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

That's awful about the people surrendering him. I'm glad he got adopted, though!! 

It reminds me, a while back on Facebook I saw someone post that they wanted to re-home their ferret. She claimed that she was super busy and didn't have anymore time to take care of the ferret. A few weeks later, she starts posting photos of her new puppy(!). It was pretty clear at that point she just wanted to get rid of the ferret in order to get a different pet.

It's really sad when people just treat animals like objects they can 'get rid of' once they find something more appealing.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How could they give up such a gorgeous cat! Kids, animals and all other members of the family have to learn the rules. You don't just give them up. My two adopted cats had to learn that my 6 pound dog was not to be hurt or even played with. He is too old and fragile. They learned with effort and they step aside and let him through.


----------

